

Show HN: made this HTML5 game - bazookaBen

inspired by Startup School 2011<p>Link:
http://chrome.private-joe.com
======
bazookaBen
Tips: To avoid logging in, just click "X" when presented with the login
window.

Logging in via OpenID means you keep your scores,weapons,badges.

Playing through the mission mode is the easiest way to get more weapons. Other
way is to collect enough coins to buy them.

Quickie Mode let's you start fragging immediately

------
theshadow
Good job. Very simple yet addictive. Any chance you'll open source this?

------
mapster
Lots of fun. Reminds me of Fort Apocalypse for the C64. :-)

------
sidcool
Brilliant! Can we have the source code? It's brilliant!

------
Edmond
Keep working on it, it is a lot of fun!

------
jmonegro
Which talk inspired you?

~~~
bazookaBen
Mark Zuckerberg's! He's just always building the product, ignoring the noise
around him.

------
instakill
Excellent!

------
macca321
the tunes are amazing

